# ??'s on my setup



## Deerhunter88 (Aug 4, 2013)

I love bow hunting but im not much on the technical side of it. I have been forunate enough to kill a few deer in the past with my bow but never really had anyone critique my set up. 
My SetUp
2012 Diamond Deadeye
29" draw
Trophy Ridge React Sight
Trophy Ridge Static Stabalizer
Trophey Ridge Whisker Bisquit.
Trophy Ridge Torsion Quiver
Currently set at 65lbs.

Im shooting Easton Bloodline 340 cut to spec with a 100 grain Broad Head and Nockturnals. 
This year is my first year with the Nockturnals. 
With adding more weight to the end of the arrow by useing the Nockturnal should I have went up to a 125 grain broadhead to add more weight to the front?
Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

I shoot 30" draw with similar poundage and arrows. I use Nockturnals as well with a 100gr broadhead. The weight has not effected my arrows. I could see it maybe doing so at long range. (50yds+?) but I haven't noticed a difference. I'm not technical on that stuff either. And someone may disagree. Just saying my setup is still effective.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

The only thing I would change is the >>biscuit<< there WILL be a day that you will wish you had....just hope its on a doe....WW


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

http://www.eastonarchery.com/img/downloads/software/tuning_guide.pdf

see the above website.....pg.32.....i've only been bow hunting for 3 years so i am still learning too. i stumbled upon this a while ago and it has a lot of information that is beyond me but might be useful.


----------



## mike1215 (Jul 16, 2013)

I agree with Wet Dreams. You really need to get rid of the biscuit. You will get screwed with that thing. Get a good drop away rest. I have the Quality Archery Designs Ultra-Rest Pro HD.....not too expensive ($150) but will hold your arrow nice a quiet and shoots smooth as butter. Rip Cord makes some good ones too.


----------



## 04TXAg (Jun 26, 2009)

Deerhunter88 said:


> With adding more weight to the end of the arrow by useing the Nockturnal should I have went up to a 125 grain broadhead to add more weight to the front?
> Any advice is appreciated.


With the added weight of the Nockturnal's, your FOC will change. The weight needed to counter them depends on your new FOC. Sometimes you can make the adjustment by just adding a 1 or 5 gr weighted washer or two behind the BH you currently use (I assume 100 gr) and be fine. It just depends on the FOC.


----------

